# sony or lg who has better picture quality?need advise!!



## piks (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello guys this is my first post in this forum.I am in a big confusion of buying a 
40-42 inch led tv.Here are my requirements:

budget - 65k(max)

screen size - 40-42(will be used in a bedroom)

preferred brands - the big three i.e lg,samsung,sony

what it will be used for - blue ray rips,hd channels(tata sky)

features required - being feature rich is not my primary priority but a smart tv will be very good.3d enabled will be good but imo 3d is not that much worthy and not a requirement of mine!

primary requirement - my main requirement is best picture quality and at least 1080p.

models that I am considering now - 

Sony 42W700B (heard a lot about this tv and about its picture quality)

Sony 42W900B (how is its picture quality different than 700b?Does triliminous really make this better than 700b's panel ?)

LG 42LB6500 or 6200 (but afraid of poor contrast)

LG 40UB800T (the only 4k tv that comes in my budget but again afraid of backlight bleeding and poor contrast)

Any other suggestion will be welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## Minion (Mar 12, 2015)

i would go for this one LG ULTRA HD TV 40'' UB800T
Here is a review
LG 40UB800T Ultra HD TV: Australian Review | Gizmodo Australia


----------



## piks (Mar 12, 2015)

I know LG 40UB800T is bang for bucks but how about its picture quality compared to sony 700b and 900b?I am also afraid of the backlight bleeding of the display!!And have also heard that lg panels have strictly avg contrast?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 12, 2015)

piks said:


> Hello guys this is my first post in this forum.I am in a big confusion of buying a
> 40-42 inch led tv.Here are my requirements:
> 
> budget - 65k(max)
> ...



Sony without a doubt. But the comparison should be made with a full hd panel only. 4k clarity cannot be compared with full hd panel.

I have sony 42W700B and I am quite satisfied with the performace and clarity including the movies that I watch through pendrives.
I have connected my tatasky hd plus and my gaming htpc. The response time is amazing in games. And according to reviews it is the best led for gaming as far as response time is concerned. 

Tata sd channels are upgraded through the x reality engine/chip and looks much better than normal televisions. Also its a smart tv with functions like miracast,nfc, youtube etc. Just amazing and value for money.

3d is actually useless for me. 42w900b have triluminius display. You can see that if you want. But inspite of the huge price difference. I didnt find much difference in picture quality although they do claim better color reproduction. Though you should check it yourself side by side. As I didnt got much time to test both.

LG is simply no match.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

+1 to ub800t


----------



## Minion (Mar 12, 2015)

piks said:


> I know LG 40UB800T is bang for bucks but how about its picture quality compared to sony 700b and 900b?I am also afraid of the backlight bleeding of the display!!And have also heard that lg panels have strictly avg contrast?



700B is not worth without 3D and is expensive.

- - - Updated - - -



piks said:


> I know LG 40UB800T is bang for bucks but how about its picture quality compared to sony 700b and 900b?I am also afraid of the backlight bleeding of the display!!And have also heard that lg panels have strictly avg contrast?



Although all IPS panel have less contrast ratio but they are still better with better viewing angle. Still 4k tv will have better PQ.


----------



## piks (Mar 13, 2015)

Finally bought Sony 42W700B 
I found the contrast and colours of the display fantastic!!
Got this for 59k.
Thank you for all your support guys


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

piks said:


> Finally bought Sony 42W700B
> I found the contrast and colours of the display fantastic!!
> Got this for 59k.
> Thank you for all your support guys



Congo man. Do post a review.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 13, 2015)

piks said:


> Finally bought Sony 42W700B
> I found the contrast and colours of the display fantastic!!
> Got this for 59k.
> Thank you for all your support guys



You made the right choice at such a bargain price. Enjoy your new tv.


----------



## Minion (Mar 13, 2015)

piks said:


> Finally bought Sony 42W700B
> I found the contrast and colours of the display fantastic!!
> Got this for 59k.
> Thank you for all your support guys



Bad purchase You could have bought Lg UB800T.Anyway congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 14, 2015)

Minion said:


> Bad purchase You could have bought Lg UB800T.Anyway congrats on your new purchase.



Through 4k shouldn't be compared to full hd. Still I would say that sony is a much more respected and better known brand than LG. 
LG might be providing a cheap 4k vs full hd from sony. But, in terms of quality and software optimization sony wins hans down.

Also, you must also remember there is not much 4k content out there. Even 1080p have stated to show its true colours now only. So, from that perspective as will. I beleive its a good decession.


----------



## Minion (Mar 14, 2015)

Dude it is not always brand. In India a common thing you will see in people they will blindly buy Samsung if they need smart phone if tv then buy Sony.Both LG and Sony have some great models and bad ones too and people should not generalize anything based on brands they should read reviews then should decide which one to buy.

 In terms of quality Sony uses better material which feels good and sturdy but in case of tv will you buy a tv just because they used better materiel and not for PQ.

and regarding optimization most tvs can be calibrated.

Yes,I know there are not much 4k content but still that LG model have upscaler that will upscale images to near 4k even 720p and 1080p movies will look awesome.

My point here is why would someone buy a 1080p even he can get 4k with same budget.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

4k would surely look wow once the proper 4k content is available. And not to forget it is the future tech.


----------

